# Bicycle accident



## Epi-do (Apr 9, 2008)

We were dispatched tonight to a local trailer park for an injured person.  We show up to find a bunch of kids standing around a parked car.  Our patient is sitting inside the car, with his feet on the pavement.  Apparently, he saw the neighborhood kids out riding around on their bikes, "ramping" them, thought it looked like fun, got his bike out and decided to join them.  He rode up and down the street a few times, then "ramped" his bike over one of those plastic ramps that is about 10" high across the top.  He somehow lost his balance and fell off the ramp and his bicycle.  He didn't appear to be seriously injured - had some bruising and a small abrasion to his right knee.  He was, however, complaining of some left groin/hip pain so we transported him to the ER to get checked out.

Doesn't sound like much of a run does it?  Well, now take into consideration that the patient is 70 years old.  He proceeded to tell me how there were alot of "old people, just like me" that live in the trailer park.  I had to tell him that I seriously doubt most of them were just like him - he was the first 70 year old I have ever run on that was injured because he tried to ramp his bike.  I was promptly told not to say anything else because he was going to have to listen to his wife once he was back home. 

The nurses at the ER were calling him Evil Kinevil as we were leaving.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 9, 2008)

I can just see the RN receiving report..."We're transporting a 70 yo M pt who fell off his bike while trying to jump it..."


----------



## Jon (Apr 9, 2008)

Dude... you ever take it off any sweet jumps?


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 10, 2008)

hahahah wow!!!! EVEN THO HE FELL PROPS TO HIM! THERE SHOULD BE MORE OLDER PEOPLE LIKE HIM!


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hot tip: Get out "Jackass the movie" and right at the end there is the clip for "Son of Jackass" to come out in 2020, the Jackass guys dressed as old people, doing their stunts, or some of the episodes where they dress up as old people and do all sorts of interesting stuff.

It would seem that we can figure out where this guy got his inspiration from...


----------



## Jon (Apr 16, 2008)

aussieemt1980 said:


> Hot tip: Get out "Jackass the movie" and right at the end there is the clip for "Son of Jackass" to come out in 2020, the Jackass guys dressed as old people, doing their stunts, or some of the episodes where they dress up as old people and do all sorts of interesting stuff.
> 
> It would seem that we can figure out where this guy got his inspiration from...


No... not Jackass... The original TV shows were filmed in my first-due.


----------



## paramedix (Apr 16, 2008)

Go G-Pa!!!


----------



## mikie (Apr 16, 2008)

Was he trying to relive Evil Knievel's days?!

But I do agree, props to the old man!


----------

